

Yahoo paid $ 1.1 billion to advertise its logo on Tumblr? - gjsriv

Yahoo: "Per the agreement and our promise not to screw it up, Tumblr will be independently operated as a separate business."
======
Articulate
That is a vast over simplification of what Yahoo is buying. They will get a
lot more than advertisement space- they will get reams of user data, they will
get the platform, and even as a "separate business" they can still place
operational goals and shape the direction of the business model.

